
Fatal A400M crash linked to data-wipe mistake - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33078767
======
detaro
I'm assuming somewhere between plane and this article they details got muddy,
otherwise I just have to ask: Why doesn't the system notice that it is missing
critical configuration data BEFORE take-off?

